# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  خطا در هنگام تبدیل بانک Access 2003 به بانک SQL SERVER 2008

## JaVa

سلام و درود بر شما.

دوستان من یک بانک ACCESS 2003 دارم که 5 تا جدول داره. و می خواستم اونرو تبدیل کنم به بانک SQL SERVER 2008 .

برای تبدیل هم ابتدا از Object Explorer یه بانک با نام Bank ایجاد می کنم. روش کلیک راست می کنم و از منوی باز شده

گزینه Tasks  بعد هم Imports Data رو انتخاب می کنم فرم SQL Server Imports And Export Wizard باز میشه.

از قسمت Data Source هم گزینه microsoft Access انتخاب می کنم. از قسمت File Name هم آدرس بانک access 

رو مشخص می کنم. next رو می زنم. در قسمت بعد هم از قسمت Destination گزینه SQL Server Native Client 10.0 

بصورت پیش فرض انتخاب شده و Next رو می زنم در قسمت بعد گزینه Copy Data From One Or More .... انتخاب می کنم.

next رو می زنم. در قسمت بعد هم تمام جداول رو تیکشون رو فعال می کنم و next رو می زنم . در قسمت بعد هم تیک 

گزینه Save SSIS Packages رو فعال می کنم آخر دست هم رو گزینه finish رو زنم. نتیحه این همه کار میشه :

02-05-2013 02-18-03 ب.jpg

مشکل کار کجاست ؟ لطفا راهنماییم کنید.

با تشکر.

----------


## f_talebi

سلام
لطفا messages رو بزنین تا علت خطا رو نمایش بده ...

----------


## JaVa

> سلام
> لطفا messages رو بزنین تا علت خطا رو نمایش بده ...



*- Copying to [dbo].[book] (Error)
Messages*
Error 0xc020901c: Data Flow Task 1: There was an error with input column "tarikhraft" (226) on input "Destination Input" (215). The column status returned was: "Conversion failed because the data value overflowed the specified type.".
 (SQL Server Import and Export Wizard)

Error 0xc0209029: Data Flow Task 1: SSIS Error Code DTS_E_INDUCEDTRANSFORMFAILUREONERROR.  The "input "Destination Input" (215)" failed because error code 0xC020907A occurred, and the error row disposition on "input "Destination Input" (215)" specifies failure on error. An error occurred on the specified object of the specified component.  There may be error messages posted before this with more information about the failure.
 (SQL Server Import and Export Wizard)

Error 0xc0047022: Data Flow Task 1: SSIS Error Code DTS_E_PROCESSINPUTFAILED.  The ProcessInput method on component "Destination 3 - output1" (202) failed with error code 0xC0209029 while processing input "Destination Input" (215). The identified component returned an error from the ProcessInput method. The error is specific to the component, but the error is fatal and will cause the Data Flow task to stop running.  There may be error messages posted before this with more information about the failure.
 (SQL Server Import and Export Wizard)

----------


## f_talebi

There was an error with input column "tarikhraft" (226) on input  "Destination Input" (215). The column status returned was: "Conversion  failed because the data value overflowed the specified type.".
ظاهرا مشکل از اینجاست. چون گفته خطا در ستون ورودی tarikhraft بر روی ورودی مقصد وجود داره.
وضعیت ستون بازگشتی به این صورته: تبدیل انجام نشد چون مقدار داده، نوع مشخص شده رو سرریز کرده است(overflow(

دقیقا نمیدونم.ولی خطا این رو میگه اگه درست گفته باشم.مقدار داده ی شما type مورد نظر رو سرریز کرده؟!!

----------


## JaVa

> دقیقا نمیدونم.ولی خطا این رو میگه اگه درست گفته باشم.مقدار داده ی شما type مورد نظر رو سرریز کرده؟!!


آقا/خانوم/ عزیز میدونید مشکلش چی بود اومدن داخل بانک ACCESS یه فیلد از نوع تاریخ داخلش قرار داده بودند.(متعجبم که چطور تونستن تاریخ شمسی داخلشون ذحیره کنن :گیج: ) نوعش رو به text تغییر دادم درست شد

دستتون درد نکنه

----------

